# Which Whistle



## jthunts (May 19, 2011)

Looking for a long range whistle? What does everyone use/recommend? I tried search butit came up with 200 different threads.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Dallahasee or the Green Monster either is good


----------



## bill buster (Dec 17, 2011)

I use the Fox 40 whistle. It has a good, clear sound. It is also pealess so it won't freeze up.


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

bill buster said:


> I use the Fox 40 whistle. It has a good, clear sound. It is also pealess so it won't freeze up.


The Fox 40 was designed for college basketball officals. Its loud and travels a long way. Its the only whistle I use.


----------



## Osage Spider (Aug 1, 2011)

The Answer if you don't want a monster around you neck.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the Dallahasee. Not only is it loud but that long tube sends the sound away from your ears.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Take a serious look at the Acme whistles made in England


----------

